# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Just a few more slang things

## Biancca

Anyone have time to tell me what  these mean? (I'm sorry to keep asking and asking things but this stuff is not in the dictionary)  *reprends tes esprits* 
[b]on d

----------


## possopo

reprend tes esprits: pull yourself together, come back to your senses, get a grip on yourself. 
on d

----------


## Uther Pendragon

Hi! I'm a student in psychology so I have a lot of free time!! And furthermore I used to translate this kind of words for some american friends of mine... And anyway this forum is dedicated to this!!  ::   
reprendre ses esprits = to recover  
on d

----------


## Biancca

Thanks once again possopo and uther pendragon.  I am learning a ton of French from you people!

----------


## Mordan

[quote=Biancca]Anyone have time to tell me what  these mean? (I'm sorry to keep asking and asking things but this stuff is not in the dictionary)  *reprends tes esprits* 
[b]on d

----------


## Biancca

Mordan, how kind of you to join the French board for once

----------

I don't agree with the translation given by mordan to "cette fille t'en faisant voir de toutes les couleurs". Always has a negative meaning. For instance, cet prof t'en faisant de toutes les coulers pour passer son examen, means a teacher who makes you work very hard, to pass his exam. Usually, you must assume that there is a close link between the persons involved. The origin of this sentence is that when you are beaten on the head you see stars of all colours.

----------

